
Spotify API is down - julien_c
https://api.spotify.com/
======
notdang
Google Cloud Global Loadbalancers are down, might be related

[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18...](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-
networking/18012)

